# Salt Fork?



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Anyone been by Salt Fork lately? We heard it is open and were thinking about taking the boat out Sunday. 

If we do, which ramp is the best for launching an 18 ft boat? I assume Morning Glory will have enough water to launch.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Anyone been by Salt Fork lately? We heard it is open and were thinking about taking the boat out Sunday.
> 
> If we do, which ramp is the best for launching an 18 ft boat? I assume Morning Glory will have enough water to launch.



18ft BOAT Did you get yourself a new rig ?


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

mirrocraft mike said:


> 18ft BOAT Did you get yourself a new rig ?


I have an old 18 ft Starcraft that my grandpa gave my cousin and I. We had to gut it and rebuild everything. Actually, we cut the bow open and built new consoles. We also found an 80 horse Merc with steering and controls for just $400. It's no beauty, but a fantastic fishing boat.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

there has been 184 views of this thread and no replys. having just put the boat away the first part of december (after erie nightbite) ready to get back on the water.

little help!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Beer:30 said:


> there has been 184 views of this thread and no replys. having just put the boat away the first part of december (after erie nightbite) ready to get back on the water.
> 
> little help!


We didn't go. My cousin called Salt Fork Outdoors. The owner told him that you can't get a boat in at any of the ramps, because it is down so low. I guess Morning Glory is exposed to the bottom of the ramp.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

was there saturday.........ice covered by cabin bay ramp not thick enough to walk on.........sugartree ramp road was closed seen two guys starting to fish on dock at cabin bay ramp


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Beer:30 said:


> there has been 184 views of this thread and no replys. having just put the boat away the first part of december (after erie nightbite) ready to get back on the water.
> 
> little help!


What's up with that! You think somebody's trying to hide something from you. Three or four of those are probably mine and probably all the other one's are just people seeing what the thread is about. Just because you check the thread doesn't mean you live there. I checked multiple times waiting to hear that they made a trip and the lake was still frozen. I don't live by it and didn't drive by it. But all the ponds in the area are still frozen, so I figured it would have ice on it. But I wasn't sure so I didn't post. It's not like your talking about a lake in a different state. If you have ice in Medina they probably have ice in Cambridge.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I was told big parts of the lake are open with chunk ice.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Muskarp, not looking to start anything, just getting the itch like everyone else. Sorry if it rubbed anyone one the wrong way.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Beer:30 said:


> not looking to start anything, just getting the itch like everyone else.


Ditto. My apology.


----------

